# Red Boat 40°N Fish Sauce



## no mayonnaise (Feb 5, 2013)

I use fish sauce a lot.  A big bottle will last me 3-5 months and I've always used 3 Crabs brand.  I'd heard some good things about Red Boat 40°N being "first pressed virgin," only containing salt and anchovies, having a higher Nitrogen content, etc. but being over 3x the price of my usual for a smaller bottle (At Whole Foods, where everything's more expensive than it needs to be) I was on the fence.  Then yesterday I went into my usual Vietnamese grocer and there it was for only a couple bucks more than my usual fish sauce so I had to see what all the fuss was about with it.

Oh man was I missing some good fish sauce.  Night and day difference in flavor, complexity, the whole nine yards.  Blows away Lucky, 3 Crabs, Tiparos, Squid, etc.  I'm officially a convert and Red Boat 40°N gets the No Mayo Stamp of Approval (NMSA®).  If any of you cook SE Asian dishes on a regular basis I'd recommend tracking some of this stuff down and trying it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm interested, sounds great!  Will look for it at the Oriental grocery store next time I'm up that way.

Thanks for the review, NM!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmmmm... I'm intrigued.  I've done fish sauce taste tests right out of the bottle.

Next time I'm at the Asian market I'll look for it !

Thanks.


----------



## giggler (Feb 5, 2013)

Any chance of a picture?

I get so confuesed at my oriental mkt.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## giggler (Feb 5, 2013)

oops, just found it on google...

The site says, "use in Ceasar Salad"..

I do that all the time!

Eric.


----------

